# Revitol Cellulite Cream



## serenitypond1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anybody used Revitol Cellulite cream. I've read some reviews, and they seem wonderful, but I would like to hear from someone who has actually used it and had good results. Thanks


----------



## 4real (Feb 27, 2007)

RE: Revitol Skin Serum[/b][/u]

Well, how'd the Revitol work for you? I plan to begin using it tonight and will followup soon. Did you notice any significant skin changes (wrinkle reduction, scar/stretchmark fading, cellulite reduction, firming action...) Are you still using it or was it a waste of money? If not, have you found a better product?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kathy (Feb 28, 2007)

I've heard of this, but haven't tried it. If it works for you, let us know. My thighs need some help! LOL...


----------



## kimford (Feb 28, 2007)

I have tried it but sadly it did very little. I only saw a very small improvement.


----------



## 4real (Mar 6, 2007)

RE: Revitol Cellulite Solution and Janson Beckett's AlphaDerma CE

OMG - LOVE THEM BOTH... I started using the Janson Beckett cream on Feb. 22nd and the Revitol on Feb. 27th and I swear Ive noticed an improvement just from using the JB cream but with the two creams combined, I'm sold. My dimpling and flabby skin is 60% better after 1-1/2 weeks and I'll continue to use them both through out the summer (bathing suit season). I use them 2 to 3 times per day.

The Revitol is thicker but is easy enough to apply and has an odd although not offensive smell and the Janson Beckett cream is creamier and smells like paint to me. Again, the benefits far outweigh the smell. Besides they are absorbed into my skin quickly and my trick is then to apply powder. This takes away any sticky feeling and to cuts out the smell too.

Also, I've started getting Accent Laser Treatments which is an RF (radio frequency) thermal heating cellulite treatment and IT IS THE POT OF GOLD AT THE END OF THE RAINBOW!!!!

There are only 90 Accent Laser machines being used as part of an FDA pilot approval study. The U.S. Food and Drug Adm. is expected to grant final approval to the Accent Laser any day now.

I just had my first of six Accent treatment performed on my abdomen and bottom to improve cellulite and loose skin caused by having liposuction seven yr's ago. I'm 43 years old - 5 ft 5 in. tall / weigh 127 lb's and wear size 6 but have been unhappy with dimply loose skin on my bottom and stomach after having four children. Luckily, I have no stretchmarks...

--The procedure takes about 30 minutes per treatment area.

--NO pain involved at all (during or after procedure)

--non-aggresive means to rid your body of cellulite

--No recovery time (I shopped right afterwards)

--NOT a substitue for traditional liposuction (must be ideal body weight prior to treatment)

--Procedure is meant to "tweak" problematic areas

--Fat is "liquified - melted" using thermal heat then flushed out through the kidney's and liver

--No negative side effects

--number of treatments usually 6 (spaced 2 weeks apart)

--stimulates collagen growth = tightened skin tone

--cost me $2,800 USD for both treatment areas

Honestly, I've never been happier with a cosmentic procedure than I am with the Accent. I'm looking forward to my 2nd, 3rd and finally the 6th treatment as there has been such an improvement after the first treatment.

Hopefully, I'll post photos of my progress (but no promises).

I wish you luck. I know the right treatment awaits you and with sights such as this one, we no longer have to waste time and money searching...

send me an email if you want further info and related websites...


----------

